
Surface of Mars - huhtenberg
http://www.reuters.com/news/picture/surface-of-mars?articleId=USRTS67HM
======
livatlantis
These are truly beautiful. I know we say this every time there's a post like
this but it's worth repeating: I can't get over the fact that these are high
definition images of the surface of a planet that's just a dot in our night
sky. We see weather, different material, natural formations... infinitely
fascinating.

